# Sat Nav retrofit



## pfishwic (May 26, 2012)

Hi

I'm looking at buying a TT - but in order to increase my buying options I want to know if I can retrofit a sat nav device to a vehicle that hasnt got one... So my theory is buy a TT without satnav and buy a unit of ebay to replace existing unit ..

Thanks for help

Pete


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, it's easy.

I fitted an RNSE, just needed a satnav antenna and it was all plug and play.

Needed to do a bit of coding with VAGCOM to tell the car that it had an RNSE fitted but it only took a minute.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

pfishwic said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking at buying a TT - but in order to increase my buying options I want to know if I can retrofit a sat nav device to a vehicle that hasnt got one... So my theory is buy a TT without satnav and buy a unit of ebay to replace existing unit ..
> 
> ...


Hi Pete, are you looking to replace the existing hu with the Audi system, or an aftermarket one , such as kenwood /pioneer?


----------



## pfishwic (May 26, 2012)

Hi

Was looking at a replacing it with an audi system - seemed the most sensible option ??

Thanks for replies so far - seems like the way forward

Pete


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Have a look through this collection of links, which I gathered together while retro-fitting Audi RNS-E. Not the best satnav, but not bad and the integration with the car is spot on. Easy enough to do and needn't cost a fortune, although the better 2010 MY version (part number ending ..193) will set you back a bit more.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=276616


----------



## pfishwic (May 26, 2012)

Wowza thats some collection of info - I have found these guys too that seem to install and integrate .. appears to be cheaper than the factory option if its the same device ??? http://www.oemretrofits.co.uk/rns-e.shtm

We bought a 55 golf that the previous owner plummed in a RNS510 unit - The nav on that isnt too bad really although I have to say the best Nav I have used was that fitted to our 60 plate 320D beemer (sorry for the bad language) but that was a company motor and went back...

Anyway, thanks for that it may help me find a car with the necessary extras we want but not nav, knowing I can address that as sep entity... The more extras the narrower the result set...

Thanks
Pete


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

The RNS510 is a fantastic unit, the best thing I ever did to my Golf.

Im going for Kenwood in the TT, I can't bare the non-touchscreen of the RNS-E.


----------



## pfishwic (May 26, 2012)

What are the kenwood models - what are the pro's and cons (apart from touch screen)

Thanks


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Lyons said:


> The RNS510 is a fantastic unit, the best thing I ever did to my Golf.
> 
> Im going for Kenwood in the TT, I can't bare the non-touchscreen of the RNS-E.


My gripe exactly. The Kenwood range have Garmin as an option which is a good move for navigation.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Just bought myself a DNX 5260BT with Garmin nav and Parrot Bluetooth built in, looking forward to getting it installed.

Still no further on with the rear camera though!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

If all you want is a rear camera then any rear camera can be used on the DNX units, but if you want the pretty reversing lines you'll need to shell out for the CMOS-300 or CMOS-310.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

I'm not worried about the lines.

I'm trying to source a small enough camera that can be tucked up where the number plate lights are.

I haven't tried it yet admittedly, but I'm also unsure how to get the wire past the roof compartment and into the boot lid (roadster).


----------

